# London snake/reptile shops



## mrbretmaye

Could i get a list of snake/reptile shops in greater London.


----------



## Trice

Cold Blooded In Rainham. about 20 mins from Docklands. (depends on driving speeds )

um.. Crystal Palace reptiles: Details:
54 Westow Street
Upper Norwood
London
SE19 3AF
Tel: 020 8771 1349


----------



## baby05x

Trice said:


> Cold Blooded In Rainham. about 20 mins from Docklands. (depends on driving speeds )
> 
> um.. Crystal Palace reptiles: Details:
> 54 Westow Street
> Upper Norwood
> London
> SE19 3AF
> Tel: 020 8771 1349


crystal palace is expensive


----------



## Trice

I noticed that just looking at the site.
I've also been told Cold Blooded can be expensive on some things too.


----------



## the-tick

Crystal Palace Reptiles

Some stuff is pricey but my snow corn (in the sig) was £30 and they have a lot more in store than on the site


----------



## crosby

What part of greater London are you after info for?


----------



## TOMBUCHANAN

Any good rep shops in the North London area?


----------



## welshgaz

All reptile shops are expensive because they have to mark stuff up! If you want something look in the local classifieds here and other site to get a rep' direct from a breeder.... Same as buying eurorep products. why go anywhere else other than eurorep? They are going to be the cheapest.... unless you look on ebay for second hand stuff!


----------



## liziscool

*crested geckos*



Trice said:


> Cold Blooded In Rainham. about 20 mins from Docklands. (depends on driving speeds )
> 
> um.. Crystal Palace reptiles: Details:
> 54 Westow Street
> Upper Norwood
> London
> SE19 3AF
> Tel: 020 8771 1349


how old r ur crested geckos


----------



## Mbar

*Supreme Animal Foods Ltd*

324-328, Lewisham High St,
London,
SE13 6JZ
Tel: *020 8690 7929*

*Kings Aquatic & Reptile World*

26 Camden High Street
London, NW1 0JH
020 73875553


----------



## the-tick

Anyone know what Supreme Animal Foods stock and prices are like ?


----------



## Mbar

Supreme Animal Foods:

Its a bit on the pricey side but the animals seem in good condition,well worth a browse if you're in the area


----------



## shiva&kaa123

Would definitely recommend CPR! Excellent shop, sure can be pricey but it's definitely worth it for the animal you're getting!
Ben


----------



## Mbar

Also worth a mention

*Charlton Reptiles & Aquatics**32 The Village**London**SE7 8UD**telephone:*​*020 88561066*


----------



## stephengoff

there p&m reptiles in crews hill in enfield it is situated in the store jollys Jollyes Pet Superstore - Home


----------



## Greenphase

p&m is expensive as well.I have heard of a couple of others as well.One is walthamstow way and the other is kings cross way.Will try to find some details for you


----------



## maxeh

Poppped into Charlton Reptiles & Aquatics over the weekend, nice little shop with some very charming beardies - decided to head over to Supreme in Lewisham (oh that was a fun drive on the last Saturday before xmas!) and we were absolutely wow'd by the shop there.

We are thinking about getting a beardie soon - we were going to get a leopard gecko from reading bits on the net, but were swayed by the guys as Supreme Animal Foods in Lewisham that beardies make much better pets (as opposed to leopard geckos being more of a hobby than a pet).

We might head over to Kings in Camden and Crystal Palace this weekend just to have a look, but the guys at Supreme were very nice and explained things very well.


----------



## exoticsandtropics

p and m is terrible by far the worst shop i've ever been in.


----------



## maxeh

I wasn't fond of Crystal Palace Reptiles - something made me feel like the animals weren't as happy as they should be - BD's naturally live in hot dry hard ground conditions with lots of light - the environment they were in didn't feel right there. Also we were just browsing, and there was a certain member of staff making us feel extremely uncomfortable and unwelcome.

Kings on the other hand - although staff were abrupt about previous advice we may have read on the net, they were happy that we had gone to all the shops to get a good sweep of opinion. Seems they have been breading beardies for 25+ years and provide a very definitive opinion of how they feel beardies are best kept. There were quite a few BD's boarding, which was a good indication of the confidence owners have in the staff. Unfortunately they have no BD's for the next few months


----------



## kewxedge

maxeh said:


> I wasn't fond of Crystal Palace Reptiles - something made me feel like the animals weren't as happy as they should be - BD's naturally live in hot dry hard ground conditions with lots of light - the environment they were in didn't feel right there. Also we were just browsing, and there was a certain member of staff making us feel extremely uncomfortable and unwelcome.
> 
> Kings on the other hand - although staff were abrupt about previous advice we may have read on the net, they were happy that we had gone to all the shops to get a good sweep of opinion. Seems they have been breading beardies for 25+ years and provide a very definitive opinion of how they feel beardies are best kept. There were quite a few BD's boarding, which was a good indication of the confidence owners have in the staff. Unfortunately they have no BD's for the next few months


I agree. Crystal Palace reptiles made me rather nervous just being in there.

Also, Kings were awesome. Really friendly, loads of information and seeing as they have no beardies for sale for the next couple of months - it was obvious that we wouldn't be purchasing from them - yet they were still happy to give loads of free advice.

It's a shame they aren't selling at the moment.


----------



## andrewstylianou

this place is near heatrow airport.

Rosendale Gdns
Staines Road
Wraysbury
Middlesex
TW19 5AG 
01784 483684
01784 482087


----------



## Graham

I've never heard of that one but Wraysbury is just down the road from me, Multimap shows that postcode as being opposite the sailing club near a farm, is that right?

Just Googled it, I assume it's this place http://www.thomsonlocal.com/Heathrow-Bird-Centre-%26-Pet-Supplies/1609190740000126024/companyinfo.html? Is it any good, anything of particular interest there?

Just down the road, also off Staines Road, is World of Water which has a reptile and exotics section now. Can't say I'm very impressed though, some of the animals don't look too great, prices are exhorbitant, and the staff generally seem to know nothing about them apart from the price!


----------



## Molly75

Charltons a lovley lil shop been going for years  well worth a visit most reps are CB in spain by the onwer of the shop and I a lot of my GG beardies shipped out to him and are bred back for the shop as far as I know  and live in lovley outdoor custom built homes having a much better natural life LOL should have shipped myself too  
Paula


----------



## Berber King

Graham said:


> I've never heard of that one but Wraysbury is just down the road from me, Multimap shows that postcode as being opposite the sailing club near a farm, is that right?
> 
> Seriously,just dont go to either place already mentioned,neither should be selling reptiles.(one shouldnt be selling fish either!)


----------



## Graham

Hmm, that bad eh? There seems to be a lot of these sort of places around at the moment, garden centres etc with a bit of spare space so they get some exotics in, most of them should just stick to what they know!

A few places that I've spoken to don't even have any experienced exotics staff working full time, just someone who drops in once a week or so to check everything over.


----------



## kewxedge

Trice said:


> Cold Blooded In Rainham. about 20 mins from Docklands. (depends on driving speeds )


Will (hopefully) be popping into CB tomorrow!


----------



## exoticsandtropics

yeah i'm with berberking don't go to the heathrow bird centre or waorld of water. 

if your in that area go and visit ashford aquatics which is pretty cheap- not a great selection but chEAP. OR VISIT ALLY AT WATERLIFE. GREAT LITTLE SHOP and great advice and i'm sure ally would be up for a chat.


----------



## reptiles_galore

exoticsandtropics said:


> yeah i'm with berberking don't go to the heathrow bird centre or waorld of water.
> 
> if your in that area go and visit ashford aquatics which is pretty cheap- not a great selection but chEAP. OR *VISIT ALLY AT WATERLIFE. GREAT LITTLE SHOP *and great advice and i'm sure ally would be up for a chat.


thats the only shop we ever use round hear. world of water is rubish and ashford aquatics is disgusting the way there animals appear to be almost dead.

water life is the only one i would recomend this side of heathrow


----------



## stuarto69

As well as Waterlife I would recommend The Jungle in Iver Heath, its about a 10 minutes drive away the staff are very helpful and have a great selection of animals.


----------



## Graham

> The Jungle in Iver Heath,


Got an address for that?


----------



## stuarto69

As requested

*The Jungle Reptiles*

ALPA GARDEN CENTRE 142 - 144 SWALLOW STREET, IVER HEATH, Buckinghamshire SL0 0HR 
p: 01753 652222 

It is a pig to find you need to look for the ALPA Garden Sign,If you are going via the Slough Road (A4007) it is on the Right hand side.


----------



## Graham

Thanx, I'll check it out next time I do the rounds of the local shops.

Is it where it shows on this map Maps of the world, street map search - powered by Multimap ?


----------



## stuarto69

Yep that looks about right.


----------



## Jim_Fear

kewxedge said:


> I agree. Crystal Palace reptiles made me rather nervous just being in there.


Just a quickie but did you notice none of the snake vivs had guards on the lights? There was a royal which kept brushing against the red light in his viv. :bash:


----------



## dober-girl

*The Jungle*

I was over at the Jungle today, honestly not impressed.
Bearded dragon with a big burn on his back, animals in direct contatc with heat mats and lamps. Snakes of mixed species/sizes in vivs together, so a couple of very stressed out looking snakes. Old sheds left in vivs, most of which were patchy with retain tail tips/eye caps. 
The shop in general is also very scummy looking. Personal I prefer the Heathrow Waterlife, great little shop with really helpfull staff.


----------



## helraiizza

dober-girl said:


> I was over at the Jungle today, honestly not impressed.
> Bearded dragon with a big burn on his back, animals in direct contatc with heat mats and lamps. Snakes of mixed species/sizes in vivs together, so a couple of very stressed out looking snakes. Old sheds left in vivs, most of which were patchy with retain tail tips/eye caps.
> The shop in general is also very scummy looking. Personal I prefer the Heathrow Waterlife, great little shop with really helpfull staff.


 
i was in there yesterday ,its not like that at all anymore, they do have a few reps with burn scars,thats because they are rescued pets that the jungle have taken in.. staff are nice and helpfull and apart from the very large viv they do not house speicies together.

IMO its a nice place that is still growing. :2thumb:


----------



## nickyal

*Supreme Animal Foods Ltd is shit*


----------



## the-tick

nickyal said:


> *Supreme Animal Foods Ltd is shit*


it's not that bad their live foods are good and their frozen and the bibbrons I bought is doing really well


----------



## dpfb

id like to post my findings of reptile shops
world of water- never again, i bought a royal from them, was my first snake, had not eaten anything when they sold it to me, gave all the wrong advice, sold me all the wrong stuff. utter crap.and the poor snake died at 12 weeks after not eating anything
not really london but surrey reptiles and aqatics, dont really seem to know much, the owner was baffled when i asked for a bulb gaurd, i tried explaining aswell,lol.
also got some rats the other day, they couldnt work out the size as they were everywere, and one had some white spots on its belly, and a big abnormal bulge on one side, gladly my boa decided it wasnt good enough for her, and surprisingly i had another boa refuse one of there rats at the same time, so wont be buying there again.

only other 2 places iv been to i can recommend is-
chessington garden centre, in the eqatics bit, staff are really friendly, couple of very knowlegable staff that will help with anything, they occasionly get baby royals in, which a friend has had 2 and have done exallent in 3ft vivs strait away :0

and tc reptiles in ashford middlsex, really nice people, good service, some nice animals, and also very clean. and their rats seemed really good, wish i had waited this week and bought from there again.
and they are the only shop iv been to that stock bulb gaurds, none of the other even have the shade gaurds for the shades they sell.

the law really does need tightening on pet shops, some are really very disgraceful.

all my opinion of course. need more rep shops near heathrow, and would be good to have one that opens late so i could get in after work but that is a lot to ask

neil


----------

